# EOS-M, EF-M + OLD Wide angle/ Tele Converter Lenses



## surapon (Feb 15, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Past 35 years, I am a Video FAN, and use Video camcorders plus Super 8 mm. Sound Cameras.
Yes, Past 2-3 days, I go to my equipment Boxes and find the Old converter Lenses---Yes With Filter Adapter from36 mm to 82 mm= I can use all of Lenses converter to my 22 mm and 18-55 mm. EF-M lenses.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes With Filter Adapter from36 mm to 82 mm= I can use all of Lenses converter to my 22 mm and 18-55 mm. EF-M lenses.


----------



## surapon (Feb 16, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Here are the Photos of EOS-M with Canon Lens Wide angle converter for Video with Difference size of Filter rings.
Enjoy.
Surapon
PS. This set change 22 mm Canon EF-M lens to be 15 mm ( 22 X 0.667= 14.67)


----------

